# Fine for non-payment of non-disply of motor tax - advice please?



## scarednow (11 Dec 2012)

Hi
I have received a summons for non display of valid motor tax on my car. This is the first I have heard of it, whether someone removed the ticket or not I don't know. The solicitor said that two letters had also been sent, but to my previous address and while the initial fine was 60 euro, if I pay 230 Euro, I dont have to go to court!

I know it depends on the judge and depends on the day. I am not disputing that I had no tax, just the fact that the first I heard of it was the summons. I'm not trying to pull the wool over anyones eyes and would happily pay the original fine. 

Has anyone had similar experience, will I pay less than 230 or should I just pay up?
Thanks


----------



## joeysully (11 Dec 2012)

Firstly tell us was your car untaxed at some stage? If so then just pay the fine. 

It is your responsibility to update the address where the car is registered to.


----------



## scarednow (11 Dec 2012)

Yes, my tax disc was displaying 04/12 and the offence was recorded by a parking warden on 28th June. I would happily 'just pay the fine' but am not prepared to pay nearly 4 times the original 60 euro fine, for something I had no prior notice of.


----------



## scarednow (11 Dec 2012)

Another point is, the reason for me not taxing my car was that, the head gasket was going (and finally went in July). Yes, I shouldnt have drove with no tax, but the fact is, I did. The car was then sold at the start of July to a local garage.


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Dec 2012)

You didn't tax the car.

You didn't update the system with your new address.

You pay the €230 fine.

You learn a lesson.

Simples.


----------



## STEINER (11 Dec 2012)

Presumably your previous address was your address when you last had valid motor tax, so it is understandable that the 2 letters were sent there.  You didn't inform the motor tax office of your address change, how are they supposed to know your new address.  You didn't inform them because you weren't renewing.

If your fine has gone from 60 to 230, you must owe a few months tax now, yes 2 months is enough to warrant a fine. I can't see any point going to court.  Your letters went to your address on file, it was your responsibility to amend your address.  Pay up and move on.


----------



## Time (11 Dec 2012)

There needs to be consequences for failing to update addresses on vehicle registrations.

Your excuses will cut no ice in court. Pay now while you can, it will at least double in court.


----------



## scarednow (11 Dec 2012)

Thanks DerekO for making life 'simples', your a star. STEINER, I dont owe any tax as I sold the car at the start of July (read earlier entry!) and Time, I was going through a seperation, more pressing things on my mind than updating the motor tax office with a change of address (at the time I was temporarily staying with a friend for an unagreed period of time).
Maybe I will just pay the 230 - oh hang on, I dont have it do I!


----------



## STEINER (11 Dec 2012)

did u pay the May and June motor tax?


----------



## scarednow (11 Dec 2012)

I sold the car for a fee less the two months tax that was due, the car is now on the road and, as far as I know, is fully taxed.


----------



## STEINER (11 Dec 2012)

scarednow said:


> I sold the car for a fee less the two months tax that was due, the car is now on the road and, as far as I know, is fully taxed.



ok. unfortunately, as I and other posters have said, letters were sent out to you at the correct address on file.  If you can't pay the fine now and go to court, not disputing the offence, telling the court you have to money to pay, the judge could jail you for a week.


----------



## Woodie (11 Dec 2012)

scarednow said:


> I sold the car for a fee less the two months tax that was due, the car is now on the road and, as far as I know, is fully taxed.


 
Amazing how the lynch mob get going so quicky.  I'm certain you should legally have paid your tax regardless of circumstances.  Issue now if you ahve to explain to the judge the all the circumstances and hope that he/she sees your point.  Strictly however from a legal perspective you are 'stuffed'.


----------



## scarednow (11 Dec 2012)

Jailed for a week, will I get off if I resit my leaving cert? Welcome to Ireland, laughing stock of Europe. 

Thanks Woodie, looks like my best chance is to try and get the cash together.


----------



## Ravima (11 Dec 2012)

if new owner did not back tax it, and there is no reason why s/he should as they did not own the car, you may have to pay the 3 month tax as well - depends on judge. You will also have to pay solr


----------



## scarednow (3 Jan 2013)

Just to finish this thread off, and as much as it gaulled me, I paid the fine. Thanks for your help


----------

